
Show HN: Chrome Extension for Finding Cloud Compute Cost - magacloud
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloudureka/eieoionackkjenppkjildngnkenadjgc
======
magacloud
Rationale behind the extension is to fetch cost of compute on any of the cloud
platforms (AWS, Azure, Google Cloud, DigitalOcean, Exoscale, Linode, Vultr,
OVH) from one place. Look forward to your feedback.

